# The one-eyed cat on The Muppets



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

In The Great Muppet Caper,and in many acts on the muppet show,a nameless 1 eyed cat makes an appearance. His? only starring role:'The Cat Came Back'. Is there any info on him?


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I love the Muppets and I've seen him but I don't know any more of that.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

LOL ... Gaffer (I posted I love the Muppets on the tv thread, I'd better know this one.)

Gaffer - Muppet Wiki


----------

